# duck frostbite! I need your help now!!!!!!!



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

when I went out to feed my ducks today, I noticed that one was laying down and could not get up. I looked at its feet, and they were all green and blistering like. I looked at all the others, and they're feet were starting to get the little green blisters, too. there was one that its feet were all dark black. I need your help on what to do!! I dont think the one will last much longer!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like you better get them in the house or some place warm do you have them under a heat lamp or anything. Also the one that wont get up looks you may wanna start the oven for some good eats.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

like sota said, grab some marinade and some BBQ sauce, the ones that are showing the beginning signs of frostbite may be able to survive if you get them inside asap, but just remember, once anything gets frostbite, it will come back much easier in the future


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Didn't you have a barn or shed they could go in with a heat lamp? :-?

What about a water source? Are they getting fresh water?

I think you need to do some research on raising fowl.


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

yes they have a house to go in, but the last time I tried to put a heat lamp out there the snow got to it and blew a fuse. and yes, I give them fresh outside tap water every day in a kiddie tub to swim in.

I went and checked on them today and all the others are good and eating like normal. but they're poop is green and soupy like and still has undigested corn in it. the one that worries me is the pekin. he wont eat, quack, and all the water he drinks, he just shakes his head really violentaly and throws it all right back up. and he has not pooped for about a day. funny thing, we brought them all in the house and put them in the bathtub and filled it with water. they all splashed around, but the one pekin kept on pushing himself tight in the corner and he put his head underwater for a long time like he was trying to drown himself and would not bring it up untill I had to help him. he also lifted his butt and feet in the air and pulled his neck in really tight to his body when he was swimming. its not frostbite anymore, but he is really sick. I dont think the pekin will make it. :crybaby: :down: :eyeroll:


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

he's away from all the others, but I cant eat him due to the fact that he might be sick and we dont want to get it.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

If you don't want to get it , I'm not sure letting him in your bathtub was a good idea.


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

oh, dont worry. we sprayed the whole tub and floor with bleach.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

asian bird flu? probably a small chance, but remember, it's still out there.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

"Heres Your Sign" (foxworthy) :withstupid:


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

the duck died somtime last night. when I tried to feed it last night it would not eat or drink at all. I just hope all the other ducks dont get it. I still cant figure out what it is that got him sick though. is there a place where we could send it in to get checked out to see if it had bird flu?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

not bird flu, i noticed that when they poop like that, they are pretty much already dead... i havn't ever had luck savin any of them... same exact symptoms, won't eat drink, and just listless... at the same time, it hasn't ever passed onto other animals.. I don't ever really know what happens, perhaps a type of worm or had gone too long without food/water/oxygen... something falls on em... vet could prob. narrow it down, but it's a 5$ duck, prob not worth the gas even to find out... just how nature is sometimes..


----------



## Luckyduck (Feb 24, 2008)

best of luck man


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It could've been parasites? When was the last time you de-wormed your ducks? You want an open water source at all times. Go to Menards and get a stock pond de-icer. This will keep your water open even on 30 below nights. My Wood Ducks have had no problems with the elements and it's been pretty extreme up here! I would not bring your ducks inside. They should've built up a tolerence to the cold by now and that could make it worse for them. Good luck!


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

birds will eventually contract something when rasied and they have to walk and dabble in thier own manure....could have been worms(parasites) or disease.....gotta keep you pens clean or raise them on wire.....especially when its wet or damp for prolonged periods.

Do some reading on raising birds.

Good luck


----------

